# Is your SA worse during school months or vacation months?



## phillyy (Mar 6, 2013)

Is your SA worse during the school months or the months you're on summer break?


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

During school because I have to actually _be_ there. On holidays I am 100% free to focus on my hobbies. At least, when my parents aren't hounding me about getting a summer job, that is /sigh


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Same just in the summer I avoid what I can.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I think probably during break, because I have so much less to do that I spend more time on bad habits. I feel really anxious during the school year too though, because all the people flood in who were gone for the summer and I feel cramped and psychologically exhausted.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

I think it's about the same for me.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Way worse during school.


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

When I'm at school I'm not too bad, as I feel a little sane for seeing people each day. However, I'd often like to just be at home.

Then during the summer, I always feel bad that I'll not go out for like 3 months.


----------



## phillyy (Mar 6, 2013)

^ Thats how I feel. At least when I'm at school I have somewhat of a social life and get to hang out with my friends and go out with them on weekends which makes me feel ''normal'' but when I come home for the summer I have like 0 friends to ever hang out with and I sit at home staring at my laptop or the TV all day.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, I'm never actually anxious during the summer, but that's just because I sit alone in my room all day everyday. I'm much more miserable than during the year when I'm more nervous but at least engage myself with people around me.

Not sure which one that means I should put.


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

Same for both.

When in school, I see people, I interact, I stay on the so called wave because I have to be ready to converse with people every day.

When on a break I don't see people that much which at first will result in less anxiety, but at some point even simplest actions like going to the shop (which during school is 0/10-anxiety thing) can become something like 3/10-moment for me.


----------



## VVhisper (May 26, 2013)

Soooo much worse during school. I just feel like by the time I get through the school day, I am completely drained. But my day is only half done  It's easier to manage without the extra worries and responsibilities. On the other hand, though, positive interactions with my schoolmates can really make the rest of my day brighter and I might go weeks without seeing friends during the summer.


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

For me it is worse during breaks, because I can get away with avoiding things and doing less much easier.


----------



## NJada (May 30, 2013)

Surprisingly, I'm finding myself more anxious during break. At school I met some really good, supportive people who helped me to be more social and get to know other people, so I actually feel better when I'm there even though I'm with people more often.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Always school for me, with the work, stress, busy schedule, and dealing with other people. A lot goes on during school months.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

vacation and begining of uni


----------



## anawnymousseK (Oct 24, 2011)

its way worse during school my anxiety gets so bad that id rather sleep in my car than with my roomates. i dont even feel comfortable going out of my room and using the bathroom. once i get off school ill feel like a whole burden is off my back and i could finally relax since i have such a hectic school schedule. its funny how the most enjoyable time of year during my college years is probably summer


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I notice it more during the school year but that doesn't mean it goes away during vacation/work part of the year.


----------



## laurentehstrange (May 31, 2013)

During break definitely. Other than last summer (since I was doing an internship through a program that had multiple interns and we were all in the same boat of not knowing anybody), my breaks have sucked since I don't see my friends. They're all at school about 5 hours away from my home. At least in school I try to be sociable. 

Also seeing people on facebook having summer fun with friends makes it worse.


----------



## ShineGreymon (May 30, 2013)

holiday make me realise I have no life thus suicidal thoughts return.


----------



## sarahcm (Jun 3, 2013)

It is bad no matter where I am


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

About the same but mostly during school especially the first days of school when u have to introduce yourself(sucks). At least when I go to school I feel normal being surrounded by people.


----------



## TSVM15 (Jun 4, 2013)

It gets worse during vacation. I have a lot of friends who are abroad or are states away so I don't get to see them often. My stress levels get especially high in the weeks before and after break because there's so much work to be done before and after break - school or not school-related.


----------



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd say that it reaches its peaks during both times. Like when I have major projects, I enjoy having something to focus on, but never enough time because of work and school. Then during the summer, it is really from a lack of things to do or things I can't control.
Like my boyfriend is moving in, but I have no room to pack things up in because I don't have the money. Which that drives it even higher because money is a constant stressor.


----------



## seaport (Sep 19, 2010)

During the school year, I tend to worry a lot about my course work, about class participation or presentations, and about having to interact with other students during club events. I am in a perpetual state of stress and wishing the term to be over so I can relax. 

As soon as the term ends, and I don't have school matters to worry about, I get depressed because I have nothing productive to do. My SA has been most detrimental to me in the job hunting department, and I don't drive/own a car, so I spend breaks mostly holed up at home (which is a toxic place in and of itself) with no money or real means of transport. Right now I'm itching for the school term to start again because at least then I can throw myself into my studies and not feel like I'm being unproductive and a complete waste of a person.


----------



## M ary (Jun 9, 2013)

At school, because when i'm on vacation i stay home all the time, and i don't have to see anyone(except from my family), so it's alright.


----------



## AwkwardKat (Jun 9, 2013)

During school because I am around judgemental kids..


----------



## aleexandra139 (Jun 12, 2013)

During school. Sometimes I feel like unwelcome and I barely Talk with someone. I have "Friends" but I feel like they don't wanna hear what I have to say...


----------



## jillamos (May 9, 2013)

vacation. luckily my program in college was small so I was able to fit in with the 'family'. Plus I was just too damn busy with homework to have much of a social life besides pulling an all nighter with the classmate next to me.

On vacation, I have no one to talk to, so it's harder and I feel like I'm starting all over with no basis.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I thought it was during the school year until this summer. All of the free avoidance-time has made it worse. I make myself paranoid.


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm more anxious during school than break but for some reason I don't feel as depressed and isolated because at least I'm around people. It's strange! When I'm around people I feel anxious and when I'm alone I feel like I'm the only person on this planet who doesn't have anybody to hang out with.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

My anxiety is worse during the summer months because when I am not preoccupied with school work it makes me realize how pathetic my life is. I dont have an immediate social group which means I need to join groups to make friends, which makes me anxious. When I see all my friends going on vacations and doing things it makes me feel bad. I need to go out and live life.


----------



## zzz (Jun 19, 2013)

no matter how alienated and wierd and out of place i feel by going to class its not nearly as bad the breaks. at least during school i can lie to myself and pretend that being around people in class and answering some of the teachers questions counts as a social life, during th breaks its just me and my thoughts in my room. i hate it i want it to be over with i want a friend im so alone


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

It's worse during school because I'm actually surrounded by all of these people and sometimes they even TALK to me, which makes me tense up and start freaking out. During summer/holidays, there's no one around but myself and my family, but we're distant, so it's basically just me :/


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Both suck, but during all the free time I have during the summer I start thinking about why I'm sitting inside all day on the computer doing nothing. And if I try to go outside then I see all the people outside having fun with their friends, and then I feel like a complete loser since I'm here by myself, as well that it's socially unacceptable and then people judge you since you're alone. At least during school I can have an excuse that school is actually accomplishing something in life, and that it counts as socializing.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Anxiety is worse during school, depression is worse in the summer.


----------

